#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Άδεια κατεδάφισης κτηρίου

## brutagon

Ξέρει κάποιος συνάδελφος να μου πει τι διαδικασία χρειάζεται να ακολουθηθεί για να βγει άδεια κατεδάφισης είτε νομίμως υφιστάμενου είτε αυθέραιτου?

----------


## Xάρης

Τα *δικαιολογητικά* που απαιτούνται για τη διεκπεραίωση της εργασίας είναι τα ακόλουθα:

Aίτηση (Χορηγείται από την υπηρεσία). Tοπογραφικό διάγραμμα.Αρχιτεκτονική μελέτη και τεχνική έκθεση.Πιστοποιητικό Ιδιοκτησίας.Κατόψεις, τομές και φωτογραφίες του υπό κατεδάφιση κτιρίου.
_Aκολουθούμενη διαδικασία_

Πρωτόκολλο. Xαρακτηρισμός.Xρέωση. Έλεγχος πληρότητας φακέλου και εισήγηση.
*Πηγή:* Νομαρχιακή Αυτοδιοίκηση Θεσσαλονίκης

----------


## brutagon

αυτά ισχύουν είτε το κτήριο έχει άδεια είτε όχι? τοπογραφικά?
χάρη οι αμοιβές με αναλυτικό?
ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση

----------


## Xάρης

Για τις αμοιβές απάντησα αλλού
 
Ναι και τοπογραφικό και φωτογραφίες.

Για να έχεις την πιο επίσημη ενημέρωση σχετικά με το τι απαιτείται, δες *ΕΔΩ*.
Επιλέγεις στην προκειμένη περίπτωση "Κατεδαφίσεις".

----------


## JTB

Και προφανώς τίτλοι ιδιοκτησίας...

----------


## zavi@tee.gr

> ΣΑΥ - ΦΑΥ αν και δεν το ζητούν σε πολλές πολεοδομίες.


Δεν το ζητούν για τον πολύ απλό λόγο ότι τα μέτρα ασφαλείας επιβάλλονται ήδη από τον Α.Κ. περί προστασίας της ιδιοκτησίας.ΕΝΝΟΕΙΤΑΙ ότι σε κατεδάφιση πρέπει να ληφθούν όλα τα απαραίτητα μέτρα,οπότε δεν έχει νόημα ο έλεγχος του ΣΑΥ.Όσο για το ΦΑΥ,είναι άχρηστο σε τέτοιες περιπτώσεις,αφού αν υπάρχουν προβλήματα κατά την κατεδάφιση θα καταγραφούν από Αστυνομία κ Πολεοδομία,οπότε δεν έχει νόημα η καταγραφή τους από τον ΚτΕ!

----------


## anka

Επίσης, σε κάποιες περιπτώσεις πχ στην Πολ.Αθηνών περνάς από ΕΠΑΕ ακόμα και για κατεδάφιση. (το γιατί πραγματικά δεν το έχω καταλάβει...)

----------


## Theo

Και ίσως χρειάζεσαι και αδειοδότηση και από άλλες εμπλεκόμενες υπηρεσίες όπως π.χ. Εφορία Νεοτέρων Μνημείων.

----------


## Athan

1. Δεν ξέρω αν είναι απαραίτητο αλλά εγώ τα γράφω. Μέχρι και στατιστικό δελτίο μου ζήτησαν πρόσφατα
2. Ναι
3. Ναι όπως τα πληρώθηκες. (αν και κάποιοι υπάλληλοι ζητούν να φαίνινται οι αμοιβές με ΕΤΑ44! - συζητήθηκε πρόσφατα στο φόρουμ)

----------


## panos3162

Καλησπέρα, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω τι χρειάζεται για να αναθεωρηθεί η άδεια κατεδάφισης.
Αναθεώρηση γίνεται μόνο πριν παρέλθει η ημερομηνία λήξης ή μπορεί ας πούμε να γίνει και μέσα στον επόμενο μήνα απο την λήξη της ?

----------


## Xάρης

Η αναθεώρηση τι αφορά;
Αλλαγή επιβλέποντος ή κάτι άλλο;

----------


## cta

Χαίρετε!

Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω, εάν ένα κτίριο, μισογκρεμισμένο, χωρίς σχέδια, πλίθινο, άγνωστης χρονολογίας κατασκευής, χωρίς καμία περίπτωση να κριθεί διατηρητέο, που θα ήθελα να το κατεδαφίσω, χρειάζεται έκδοση όλου του πακέτου που αναφέρει ο συνάδελφος Χάρης στο e-Πολεοδομία, ή μπορεί να υπαχθεί στο πρωτόκολλο επικινδύνου ετοιμορροπίας και κατεδάφισης κτιρίου που αναφέρεται εδώ http://www.yppo.gr/5/51/neot/n1577.jsp ?

Ή με βάση το άρθρο 22 του ΓΟΚ

δεν απαιτείται άδεια: 
    α) για την κατεδάφιση κατασκευών ή κτιρίων, που χαρακτηρίζονται επικινδύνως ετοιμόρροπα σύμφωνα με τις ισχύουσες διατάξεις περί επικινδύνων οικοδομών, με την επιφύλαξη της παρ. 7 του άρθρου 4 του παρόντος νόμου,

----------


## xmakr

Βγάζεις φωτογραφίες και γράφεις τεχνική έκθεση όπου επικαλείσαι λόγους επικινδυνότητας  και υγειονομικούς λόγους πχ. εστία μολύνσεων για τη δημόσια υγεία. Τα πηγαίνει ο ιδιοκτήτης και έρχονται για αυτοψία άμμεσα  και η δουλειά σου γίνεται στο άψε σβήσε!!
Το έχω εφαρμόσει δις στο παρελθόν και πιάνει.

----------


## cta

Ευχαριστώ!

Και όσον αφορά την επίβλεψη, απ' ότι διάβασα σε άλλο άρθρο, είναι η  ελάχιστη, χωρίς σύνταξη τευχών, με βάση τον συμβατικό προϋπολογισμό.

----------


## Xάρης

Ήταν η ελάχιστη εκτός εάν προκύπτει μεγαλύτερη βάσει του συμβατικού προϋπολογισμού.
Για να συμβεί αυτό θα πρέπει να κατεδαφίζεις κτήρια με πολύ μεγάλο εμβαδό.

Όμως, με τον Ν.3919/11 οι ελάχιστες καταργήθηκαν, όπως άλλωστε το δήλωσε και ο ίδιος ο πρόεδρος του ΤΕΕ δημόσια στην τηλεόραση. 
Οπότε έχουμε την "νόμιμη" αμοιβή επί της οποίας υπολογίζονται οι κρατήσεις και την αμοιβή που συμφωνείται μεταξύ του μηχανικού και του πελάτη του.

Προσοχή! 
Αν δεν υπάρχει συμφωνητικό που να καθορίζει την αμοιβή αυτή, τότε ισχύει η "νόμιμη". Το συμφωνητικό πρέπει να κατατίθεται στο ΤΕΕ, όπου θα λαμβάνει αριθμό πρωτοκόλλου, και στην εφορία.

----------

cta, sotgrats

----------


## sdimog

Καλησπέρα. Θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω μήπως ξέρει κανείς που μπορώ να βρω εντυπα ανάθεσης- ανάληψης  και αίτηση γα αδεια κατεδάφισης; (δεν έχω πρόγραμμα υπολογισμού αμοιβών

----------


## Xάρης

Ηλεκτρονικά, *ΕΔΩ*
Αν περάσεις από την πολεοδομία θα βρεις έντυπα αιτήσεων.
Επίσης, στην ενότητα downloads του eMichanikos.gr θα βρεις πολλά χρήσιμα αρχεία, λογισμικό, έντυπα, νομοθεσία κ.λπ.

----------

sdimog, sotgrats

----------


## teo_z

> Βγάζεις φωτογραφίες και γράφεις τεχνική έκθεση όπου επικαλείσαι λόγους επικινδυνότητας  και υγειονομικούς λόγους πχ. εστία μολύνσεων για τη δημόσια υγεία. Τα πηγαίνει ο ιδιοκτήτης και έρχονται για αυτοψία άμμεσα  και η δουλειά σου γίνεται στο άψε σβήσε!!
> Το έχω εφαρμόσει δις στο παρελθόν και πιάνει.


Απαιτείται ΙΚΑ για κατεδάφιση επικινδύνως ετοιμόρροπου με την παραπάνω διαδικασία;

----------


## Xάρης

Για κάθε οικοδομική εργασία απαιτείται δήλωση.
Ακόμα και για εργασίες μικρής κλίμακας που πλέον θα γίνεται αυτόματη ενημέρωση του ΙΚΑ από τις ΥΔΟΜ. (βλ. και σχετική εγκύκλιο ΙΚΑ).

Για άδεια κατεδάφισης απαιτείται ο Πίνακας 1 του ΙΚΑ (τελευταία γραμμή).

Για επικινδύνως ετοιμόρροπα θα έχεις δει φαντάζομαι την §4α του άρθρου 4 του ΝΟΚ.
Ακόμα και αν δεν κατατεθεί ο πίνακας 1 του ΙΚΑ αφού δεν θα εκδοθεί άδεια, θεωρώ ότι το ΙΚΑ θα ενημερωθεί από την ΥΔΟΜ και θα ζητήσει τα ελάχιστα ημερομίσθια.

----------


## teo_z

Ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντηση!
Την έχω δει την εγκύκλιο για τις εργ. μικρής κλίμακας. Δε λέει κάτι για τα επικινδύνως ετοιμόρροπα. Το γνωρίζω ότι για κάθε εργασία θέλει ΙΚΑ. Το θέμα είναι αν κοινοποιείται στο ΙΚΑ από την ΥΔΟΜ.
Επειδή η δική μου περίπτωση είναι εντελώς ερείπιο (τέσσερις περιμετρικοί τοίχοι έχουν μείνει) δεν μπορώ να πάω με πίνακα 3;

----------


## Xάρης

Υπόθεση έκανα, ότι όπως θα κοινοποιούνται πλέον στο ΙΚΑ οι άδειες για εργασίες μικρής κλίμακας, έτσι θα κοινοποιούνται, ενδεχομένως, και οι περιπτώσεις κατεδάφισης επικινδύνων κατασκευών.

Αν θυμάμαι καλά, μπορείς να επιλέξεις αναλυτικό (πίνακα 3 ΙΚΑ) αντί για συμβατικό (πίνακα 1), όπως μπορείς να επιλέξεις ανάμεσα σε συμβατικό και αναλυτικό προϋπολογισμό για τον υπολογισμό των νομίμων (πρώην ελαχίστων) αμοιβών.

----------


## asak

Εφόσον ένα κτίριο ιδιοκτησιακά ανήκει σε 8 συγκύριους που οι περισσότεροι βρίσκονται εξωτερικό και σε χώρες εκτός EU πως γίνεται η ανάθεση για μία κατεδάφιση.
Αρκεί ένας εκπρόσωπος των ιδιοκτητών με εξουσιοδότηση των υπολοίπων. Και αν Ναι στην Πολεοδομία καταθέτουμε Υ/Δ εκπροσώπου και εξουσιοδοτήσεις συνιδιοκτητών με θεώρηση του γνησίου υπογραφής. Εάν πρόκειται και για ξενόγλωσσους τι κάνουμε. Μετάφραση? Την αγγλική τη δέχεται η Πολεοδομία?

----------


## Xάρης

Επίσημη γλώσσα στην Ελλάδα είναι μόνο η Ελληνική.
Αν ήμασταν στην Κύπρο θα δέχονταν και τα Τούρκικα και τα Αγγλικά.
Σύμφωνα με τον νόμο λοιπόν δεν πρέπει και δεν μπορούν να δεχτούν έγγραφα σε άλλη γλώσσα από την ελληνική. Απαιτείται μετάφραση.
Ειδικά για τις υπεύθυνες δηλώσεις του Ν.1599/1986 όπου απαιτείται και θεώρηση για γνήσιο της υπογραφής πώς θα γίνει στο εξωτερικό;

Σε ορισμένες περιπτώσεις και σε ορισμένες Υ.ΔΟΜ. είναι δεκτές υπεύθυνες δηλώσεις του αιτούντα όπου δηλώνεται και η σύμφωνη γνώμη των συνιδιοκτητών. Π.χ. στην Υ.ΔΟΜ. του Δήμου Θεσσαλονίκης για Εργασίες Μικρής Κλίμακας.

Ειδικά για κατεδάφιση κτηρίου αν ήμουν στη θέση του υπαλλήλου ελεγκτή της πολεοδομίας θα ζητούσα υπεύθυνες δηλώσεις από τον καθένα ξεχωριστά από τους συνιδιοκτήτες.

----------


## asak

Ήμουν σχεδόν σίγουρος ότι στην Ελλάδα δέχονται μόνο έγγραφα στα ελληνικά. Κατα τ' άλλα είναι απαραίτητη η καλή γνώση των αγγλικών εφόσον πρόκειται για προσλήψεις στο Δημόσιο.

Σε ευχαριστώ Χάρη. Θα προσπαθήσω με υ/δ του ενός όπου θα δηλώνει ότι είναι σύμφωνοι και οι υπόλοιποι διαφορετικά δε νομίζω με μεταφράσεις, ταχυδρομεία κλπ από 8 συνιδιοκτήτες σε 5 κράτη από 3 ηπείρους.
Θα αιτηθώ άμεση κατεδάφιση λόγω επικινδυνότητας ετοιμόροπου, εξάλλου το κτίσμα είναι του 1939 και έχει και βλάβες.

----------


## ay8airetos

Καλησπέρα,
ξέρει κανείς εάν επιτρέπεται η κατεδάφιση κτιρίου μέχρι τη στάθμη της θεμελίωσης; (δηλ. να μην αποξηλωθούν τα θεμέλια)

----------


## asak

Κατεδάφιση μπορούμε να αιτηθούμε για οποιοδήποτε τμήμα οικοδομής θελήσουμε. Δεν μας υποχρεώνει κανείς να αποξηλώσουμε θεμέλια αν δεν το επιθυμούμε.

----------


## ay8airetos

Υπάρχει κάποιο ΦΕΚ ή οτιδήποτε (εγκύκλιος κ.τλ) που να το αναφέρει αυτό;

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## Xάρης

Ο ΝΟΚ στο άρθρο 4,§1.α γράφει:
"Κατεδάφιση κατασκευών. Στην περίπτωση που κατεδαφίζεται ολόκληρο κτήριο *και όχι τμήμα αυτού*, δεν απαιτείται να υποβληθεί διάγραμμα δόμησης."

Απ' την παραπάνω διατύπωση προκύπτει εμμέσως πλην σαφώς ότι γίνεται να αιτηθείς και κατεδάφιση τμήματος κτηρίου.
Στην περίπτωση αυτή όμως θα πρέπει να υποβληθεί και διάγραμμα δόμησης.

----------


## asak

Έμμεσα προκύπτει τότε θα έλεγα κι εγώ, ότι μία θεμελίωση από οπλισμένο σκυρόδεμα που δεν έχει κατεδαφιστεί αποτελεί μία κατασκευή εντός του ακινήτου που είτε υφίσταται νομίμως, είτε χρήζει τακτοποίησης με τον 4178.

Δυστυχώς τέτοια θέματα δεν έχουν διευκρινιστεί απόλυτα, όπως π.χ. ύπαρξη κατασκευής εντός εδάφους η οποία μάλιστα δεν είναι ορατή από αυτοψία μηχανικού (π.χ. επιχωματωμένη θεμελίωση) αποτελεί αυθαίρετη κατασκευή;

Ως αστείο να αναφέρω  αναδεδειγμένη από ανασκαφή, κατασκευή της ρωμαίικής εποχής εντός οικοπέδου στο οποίο έπρεπε να δώσω Βεβαίωση Αδομήτου :-)

----------


## Xάρης

Η θεμελίωση είναι κι αυτή μια κατασκευή και ως τέτοια είτε θα υφίσταται νομίμως είτε θα αποτελεί αυθαιρεσία όπως σωστά είπες. 
Δεν ήταν όμως το ερώτημα αυτό αλλά καλά έκανες και το έθιξες το θέμα.

Κατασκευές επιχωματωμένες που δεν μπορούμε να τις ανιχνεύσουμε πώς θα τις ελέγξουμε.
Μην πάμε στα αρχαία, αν κάποιος έχει φτιάξει ένα αυθαίρετο υπόγειο και έχει μία καταπακτή ως είσοδο την οποία την έχει αποκρύψει τι πρέπει να κάνουμε, να φέρουμε γεωραντάρ για τον έλεγχο;

----------


## asak

Και σωστά το ανέφερες αυτό. Τι θα γίνει στην περίπτωση που ανακαλυφτεί εκ των υστέρων και θα πρέπει είτε να ρυθμιστεί είτε να δώσουμε Βεβαίωση. Ως χρόνος κατασκευής θα γίνει πιστευτός ο προ του 7/2011?

Ίσως τώρα που το σκέφτομαι, σκόπιμο θα ήταν στην δήλωση του ιδιοκτήτη για τις αυθαιρεσίες να δηλώνει επίσης ότι είναι αυτές και οι μοναδικές που υπάρχουν στο ακίνητό του.

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν νομίζω ότι χρειάζεται αλλά και να το δηλώσει πάλι εσύ ως μηχανικός θα βρεις τον μπελά σου σε μια αντιδικία.
Βασίζομαι σε δικαστική υπόθεση όπου συνάδελφος επιβλέπων μηχανικός καταδικάστηκε διότι δεν μερίμνησε ο ίδιος να λάβει τα απαραίτητα δοκίμια κατά τη σκυροδέτηση παρόλο που έδωσε εγγράφως τις σχετικές οδηγίες στον κατασκευαστή.

Το έχεις πάει πολύ μακριά το θέμα και έχουμε ξεφύγει!  :Χαρούμενος:

----------


## asak

Νομίζω κάτι αντίστοιχο "έχεις ξεφύγει" θυμάμαι να μου έλεγαν συνάδελφοι όταν τις μήτρες των δοκιμίων τις μετέφερα μέσα στο αυτ/το μου ο ίδιος ή μεριμνούσα για να πάρω τα δοκίμια όταν ορισμένοι εργολάβοι των ιδιοκτητών δεν ήταν πρόθυμοι να το κάνουν. :Χαρούμενος: 

Θα ήθελα να γνωρίσω πάντως το λόγο που μπλέχτηκε ο συνάδελφος στο δικαστήριο ή το έννομο συμφέρον αυτού που στράφηκε εναντίον του. Ο λόγος σίγουρα είναι οικονομικός αλλά έχει ενδιαφέρον να μάθω. Αλήθεια, ο εκ των υστέρων έλεγχος σε καρότα οπλισμένου σκυροδέματος δεν είναι αποδεκτός;

----------


## Xάρης

Θεωρώ ότι πρόκειται για εντελώς διαφορετικά πράγματα.
Στην περίπτωση των δοκιμίων που αναφέρεις είναι υποχρέωση του κατασκευαστή να τα λάβει και του επιβλέποντα μηχανικού να *μεριμνήσει*, να *επιβλέψει* και να τα *ζητήσει εγγράφως*, όπως αναγράφεται στην §15.2.1 του ΚΤΣ-1997. Προσωπικό και μέσα διαθέτει ο κατασκευαστής και όχι εσύ, ο επιβλέπων μηχανικός.

Αυτό είναι εντελώς διαφορετικό από τις δηλώσεις αυθαιρέτων όπου η υποχρέωση του μηχανικού είναι να καταγράψει όλες αυθαιρεσίες ακόμα κι αυτές που ο ιδιοκτήτης δεν επιθυμεί να δηλώσει και δεν θα δηλώσει για να μην υπολογιστεί πρόστιμο. Είναι εύλογο ότι αυθαιρεσίες κρυμένες κάτω από το έδαφος δεν είναι δυνατόν ο μηχανικός να τις βρει για να τις δηλώσει άρα γιατί να φέρει ευθύνη και γι αυτές.

Σχετικά με τη δικαστική υπόθεση που ανέφερα, το δικαστήριο έκρινε ένοχο τον συνάδελφο γιατί δεν έκανε αυτό που εσύ έκανες και περιορίστηκε στο να δώσει εγγράφως οδηγίες (μέσω των ξυλοτύπων) στον κατασκευαστή για τη λήψη των δοκιμίων ο οποίος αδιαφόρησε (ως συνήθως). 
Προκύπτει λοιπόν το συμπέρασμα ότι αν ο εργολάβος δεν λάβει δοκίμια μετά τη γραπτή εντολή μας, *εμείς οφείλουμε να παραιτηθούμε της επίβλεψης, να ενημερώσουμε αμέσως την πολεοδομία και την αστυνομία*.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, είδατε εσείς κανένα συμβολαιογράφο να ζητά τα "πιστοποιητικά αντοχής σκυροδέματος" που οφείλουν να συνοδεύουν τα συμβόλαια;
Η πρότασή που είχα κάνει ήταν να γίνει υποχρεωτικό δια νόμου το παραπάνω όπως ισχύει με τις βεβαιώσεις για αυθαιρεσίες και να υπάρχουν κυρώσεις στους συμβολαιογράφους που δεν συμμορφώνονται.
Η συντεχνία τους βέβαια θα αντιδρούσε αλλά το κοινό καλό προέχει του όποιου συμφέροντος τεμπελιάς και αποποίησης ευθυνών μιας συντεχνίας.

Ο εκ των υστέρων έλεγχος με καρότα δίνει την *αντοχή έργου* και όχι τη *συμβατική αντοχή*.
Η αντοχή έργου εξαρτάται μεταξύ άλλων από τη συμπύκνωση, τη θερμοκρασία συντήρησης, τη σχετική υγρασία και το χρόνο συντήρησης, την ηλικία ελέγχου.

----------


## asak

Πέραν του κανονισμού περι υποχρέωσης λήψης δοκιμίων, νομίζω ότι η αντοχή έργου είναι το ουσιώδες ενώ η συμβατική αντοχή έπεται σπουδαιότητας. Το λέω αυτό γιατί θα μπορούσε να το χρησιμοποιήσει ως ελαφρυντικό ο μηχανικός. Ίσως είναι αδιακρισία  αλλά  έχει επαγγελματικό ενδιαφέρον ο πραγματικός λόγος που κατηγορήθηκε για τη μη λήψη δοκιμίων. Το έργο ήταν δημόσιο ή ιδιωτικό;

Πολλές των περιπτώσεων των ιδιωτικών έργων γίνονται με αυτεπιστασία και έχουν επιβλέποντα συνήθως άτομα οικεία του ιδιοκτήτη. Όπως καταλαβαίνεις, το να παραιτηθείς, να καλέσεις την αστυνομία ή πολεοδομία είναι ανέφικτες ενέργειες. Ο ρόλος του μηχανικού πιστεύω είναι η καλή συμφωνία με τον εργοδότη πριν την ανάληψη του έργου και πριν τη κάθε σκυροδέτηση. 
Από εμπειρία μου, συνήθως ο εργοδότης δεν ενδιαφέρεται να μεριμνήσει για δοκίμια (του φαίνεται βουνό και άσκοπο, σε αντίθεση με ενέργειες που θα κάνει για να προμηθευτεί το μοδάτο αξεσουάρ μπάνιου ή το πλακάκι κάποιου οίκου μόδας  :Γέλιο: ). 
Για το λόγο αυτό χρεώνουμε πάντα τον εργοδότη για τη λήψη δοκιμίων που είτε τις κάνουμε ως επιβλέποντες μηχανικοί, είτε ως κατασκευαστές.

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση η αντοχή έργου να είναι μεγαλύτερη της συμβατικής αντοχής.
Η συμβατική αντοχή είναι που κατοχυρώνει τον μηχανικό και απαιτείται από τον νόμο και στα συμβόλαια.

Το έργο ήταν ιδιωτικό και το πρόβλημα δημιουργήθηκε όπως φαντάστηκες διότι η αντοχή έργου προέκυψε μικρότερη της αντοχής που προδιέγραφε η μελέτη, κάτι όμως το αναμενόμενο.

Θα πρέπει να διαχωρίσουμε τον ρόλο μας ως επιβλέποντα μηχανικού στον οποίο και αναφέρθηκα και τον ρόλο μας ως κατασκευαστή.
Άλλες οι ευθύνες του πρώτου κι άλλες του δεύτερου.
Ο κύριος του έργου από την πλευρά του ενδέχεται να μην επιθυμεί ούτε την έκδοση άδειας δόμησης.
Είτε φίλος μας είτε συγγενής μας οφείλουμε να πράξουμε τα δέοντα ως χρέος προς α) την κοινωνία, β) την οικογένειά μας και γ) τον εαυτό μας, για όσους γράφουν τα (α) και (β) στα παλιά τους τα παπούτσια.

Για να μην υπάρχουν δε παρεξηγήσεις με τον κύριο του έργου και τον κατασκευαστή οφείλουμε να τους ενημερώσουμε για τις υποχρεώσεις τους και τις συνέπειες που θα έχουν αν δεν τις τηρήσουν, όπως και να τους δηλώσουμε ξεκάθαρα τους όρους συνεργασίας μας.

----------


## asak

Σωστότατος!

Αυτό που δεν φαντάζομαι είναι, ο λόγος για τον οποίο ο ιδιοκτήτης του έργου που ανέφερες, προχώρησε σε "εξιχνίαση" της αντοχής του έργου του. Όπως ανέφερα και στο #33 μάλλον θα πρέπει να υπήρχε οικονομική αντιδικία.

Επίσης αυτό που δεν γνώριζα, είναι ότι η αντοχή του έργου θα πρέπει να αναγράφεται στα συμβόλαια. Σε ποια ακριβώς συμβόλαια υπάρχει αυτή η υποχρέωση που δεν συμμορφώνονται οι συμβολαιογράφοι; Γνωρίζεις το Νόμο;

----------


## Xάρης

Δεν γνωρίζω λεπτομέρειες της υπόθεσης και τι ήταν αυτό που οδήγησε σε αντιδικία.
Μπορεί ο ιδιοκτήτης να στράφηκε κατά του εργολάβου (μη μηχανικός) για τον α ή β λόγο και τελικά να την πλήρωσε ο επιβλέπων μηχανικός.
Αυτό που καταλαβαίνω είναι ότι βάσει της λογικής του δικαστηρίου θα έπρεπε εργολάβοι να είναι μόνο μηχανικοί.
Γιατί μόνο οι φαρμακοποιοί να έχουν το σχετικό δικαίωμα για φαρμακεία, ακόμα και σήμερα όπου απαιτείται να έχουν το 20% των μετοχών;

Στον ΚΤΣ-1997, Άρθρο 15, §15.16 γράφει:
"Τα αποτελέσματα των ελέγχων *θα φυλάγονται από τον κύριο του έργου* και θα αποτελούν τα "Πιστοποιητικά αντοχής σκυροδέματος" του έργου.
Σε περίπτωση συνιδιοκτησίας (οριζόντιας ή κατακόρυφης), έγγραφα των πιστοποιητικών αυτών *θα έχουν όλοι οι συνιδιοκτήτες*.
*Ο αγοραστής* έτοιμου διαμερίσματος ή οικοδομής είναι υποχρεωμένος να ελέγχει ότι τα προηγούμενα πιστοποιητικά *συνοδεύουν τους τίτλους κυριότητας της οικοδομής*."

Άρα:
1) τα πιστοποιητικά αντοχής σκυροδέματος πρέπει να συνοδεύουν τους τίτλους κυριότητας της οικοδομής,
2) ο αγοραστής πρέπει να ελέγχει ότι τα πιστοποιητικά συνοδεύουν τους τίτλους κυριότητας.

Και ερωτώ, *ο συμβολαιογράφος τι ρόλο βαράει;*
Δεν θα πρέπει να ενημερώσει τον αγοραστή για τις υποχρεώσεις του αυτές;
Τον ενημερώνει;
Δεν θα έπρεπε να έχει ευθύνες (δεν αναφέρονται πουθενά) ο συμβολαιογράφος που δεν κάνει σωστά τη δουλειά του και δεν ενημερώσει τον αγοραστή;
Αν είναι έτσι, τι τους χρειαζόμαστε τους συμβολαιογράφους να κάνουμε και εμείς οι μηχανικοί συμβόλαια.
Μετά από υποχρεωτικά σεμινάρια και εξετάσεις βέβαια για να μη χάσουν τα φράγκα τα ΚΕΚ και το ΤΕΕ. :Γέλιο:

----------

